# Making adjustments



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I am not about to do anything crazy. My system was existing when I moved in 10 years ago.

Call it a square with 9 heads. Coverage is decent as far as I can tell. My head's are rain bird maxi paws, except 2. 1 is a orbit rotor head I picked up at HD. The other is a rainbird rotor head that was there from the start.

My only question is if I should be replacing the 2 rotors with maxi paws so the entire system is a match or does it not really matter if it is working?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

bump.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It only matters if you want even coverage. If you do, then you will need to draw your system and see the output of each head to each area. A shortcut will be to do an audit with multiple probes to see if it is even.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I will try to draw something. I really need to just buy some of this irrigation measuring thingies.


----------

